# US, Russian warships gather for Sochi Oympics security buildup (2014)



## CougarKing (5 Feb 2014)

The US Navy's contribution to Olympic event security:

Military.com



> *Navy Warships Arrive in Black Sea Before Olympics*
> 
> Military.com Feb 05, 2014 | by Kris Osborn
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (18 Feb 2014)

Seems the frigate USS _Taylor_, among the two ships mentioned above tasked in assisting with Olympics security, just ran aground:



> posted Tue 18 February 2014 12:19 PM
> 
> *U.S. Warship Runs Aground in Black Sea*
> 
> ...


----------



## southeastasiansea (4 Mar 2014)

One month later, they separated and argued about each other's role on Crimea. Circle of politic... :threat:


----------



## southeastasiansea (4 Mar 2014)

One month later, they separated and argued about each other's role on Crimea. Partners today, Opponents tomorrow  :threat:


----------

